# Edmonton Down To Disneyland! Omg!



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

So i have decided to take the family from edmonton, aberta down to disneyland this summer, pulling my 2011 outback 300bh. Google mapped out the trek and im a little intimidated. First im looking for tips on what routes to avoid. I really dont want to be pulling my trailer on a 8 lane freeway. Going down through montana and idaho, through salt lake and vegas and finally anaheim. Should i bypass or take an alternative route somewhere? Also looking at 10 hours a day travel. Am also looking for suggestions on where to park for the night and where to stay at our final stop. All your thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As a alternate selection with less interstate highway.

Go over Crows nest pass on the 3.

Drop down into the states on 95.

Interstate 10 west.

Then highway 395 south to Interstate 84 west.

Highway 97 south to Interstate 5 south then drive down to LA.

What you gain is a much more scenic drive in much more moderate temperatures if you do this later in the summer. What you lose is time as it is a slightly longer (150 km)route and you will have to drive slower so add 4 or 5 hours.

There are several RV places adjacent to Disney and just about all are good. Use Google street view to drive through them to see how they look.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! Nice trip!

You're doing yourself a favor by posting this! There will be a good number of people that should be able to chime in, like Andy, with recommendations for routes.

Although I have not taken a trip quite that long before, I think one of the best peices of advice I can give is:

1. Don't feel pressured to rush! You can be your worst enemy!
2. Plan plenty of breaks into your trip.
3. Make sure you start a week or so ahead and check tires, hitch, brakes, lights, all that important stuff.
4. Locate rest stops prior to leaving that will accomodate RV's. There are even some out there that have services (Water/Electric/Sewer) that you can use for a nominal fee, or look into an over night stay at a campground. 
5. Make sure your Roadside Assistance / Insurance is up to date should there be a problem.

Pictures...

A trip like this requires pictures to be posted on Outbackers.com (it is in the fine print of the membership application)









Good luck! Safe travels!

Erio


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

10 hours is a long time for a family to be in a truck. I would have a mutiny on my hands. But you can best judge your family's tolerance.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I have taken our family on a long trip like that before 2 years ago in fact. We left Ohio and headed out west into Arizonia then up through Nevada to Mount Rushmore. Over to Yellowstone Park. Then back home. It was a very long trip. Our tow rig is a Suburban which help spread the family out a little. I drove the whole time running 10-12 hrs a day. We stopped and sleep in a lot of rest areas along the way to save on cost and just cause so many times we was arriving late to a campground. I was like you at first a little scared to make that long of a trip. One thing that I learned is to carry a extra spare meaning have 2 with you. I did not and had a problem out in Texas. After that I bought 2 just in case. The drive though once you get started is actually very nice we travel with 3 children and a dog. I honestly would and plan on doing another long trip this summer. As far as roads to take, I personally like the road less traveled some and the big roads as well. I run down the big roads at 60-65MPH all the time. Now this was with the old RV a Keystone Bobcat HTT. The new unit is in our name 26 rs outback, but I would not let that bother me. Happy trails along the way and depending on when you are making the trip I may very well see you along the way. Oh yea by the way when you arrive at Disney. Our favorite campground is Fort Wilderness right on the Disney grounds. They will pick you up on the water and take you for free at least it was 4 years ago.


----------

